# Check Engine Light???



## Nolan19 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok so I took my '13 BF750 out for a couple hours today. Did some creek and mud riding. I recently installed the MIMB snorkels and dielectric greased all the connections. We'll everything went we'll. The air box and CVT was completely dry but after the ride I loaded up and headed home to get her washed up and when I went to pull it off the truck I noticed the check engine light was on! It wasn't on all day or when I loaded it. It seems to be running just fine. Any ideas why it might be on? Anyone else ran into this before? Any help is greatly appreciated. 

*** I did tear a CV boot on the trip, I'm fairly certain that wouldn't cause it right? *** 


I'd rather be riding then using Tapatalk right now


----------



## Rwolfgang (Mar 9, 2014)

Definitely check all of your fuses and connections you had apart to dielectric grease first. Anytime I've had a check engine light it was either a blown fuse or loose connection on my 12 bf.


----------



## Nolan19 (Mar 24, 2014)

Rwolfgang said:


> Definitely check all of your fuses and connections you had apart to dielectric grease first. Anytime I've had a check engine light it was either a blown fuse or loose connection on my 12 bf.


Ok, i checked the fuses under the seat and none of them looked bad but ill go through and check all the connections. One thing I did notice today when I was getting it all cleaned up was the electric fan was so clogged with mud it wouldnt free spin and the radiator was pretty packed with mud (definitely need a relocation kit). Could this possibly cause the engine light to come on? I dont think it overheated because the temp light didnt come on at any time.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I doubt that made it come on. My 12 did it and it was cause I had mud in my fuses so I cleaned them real good.


----------



## 8earhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Check the code...


----------



## Nolan19 (Mar 24, 2014)

duckincrazy92 said:


> I doubt that made it come on. My 12 did it and it was cause I had mud in my fuses so I cleaned them real good.


I checked the fuse box and it didn't really seem dirty but it was a little wet. I'll try taking them all out and spraying some electrical cleaner in there.

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------



Big Rig said:


> Check the code...


How do I do that?


----------



## Nolan19 (Mar 24, 2014)

Alright guys so I feel stupid now. I went through and checked my fuses again and sure enough the fuse for the fan was blown. I guess I just didn't notice it when I checked them last night. Replaced the fuse and the engine light turned off. I appreciate everyone's help. 


I'd rather be riding then using Tapatalk right now


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, it did blow for a reason. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## Nolan19 (Mar 24, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> Well, it did blow for a reason. Keep an eye on it.


oh yea ill definitely keep an eye on it. Im almost positive it was because the fan was so caked with mud it couldnt spin.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nolan19 said:


> oh yea ill definitely keep an eye on it. Im almost positive it was because the fan was so caked with mud it couldnt spin.


That...will do it


----------



## xwildat72 (Feb 24, 2013)

definitely need to relocate the radiator the way the brutes are designed at the radiator is horrible if u even think bout driving through a water puddle


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

And once you relocate the rad it gives you a nice opening to mount an oil cooler which these vtwins def need. Those aren't as critical if they get caked with mud.


----------



## Nolan19 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh yea I definitely agree. I think the relocation kit is next on my list to get. Is there any brand you guys recommend over the others? 


I'd rather be riding then using Tapatalk right now


----------



## xwildat72 (Feb 24, 2013)

homemade worked good for me not as pretty but could be if ur creative enough


----------

